# Music Libraries similar to MusicBed?



## will_m (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone knows of any music libraries in the same style as some of the music bed catalogue who carry lots of post rock/cinematic styles.

I have a number of tracks that I'm trying to find the right library for but its tricky. Here's a few examples of what I have.

I will be trying Music Bed but they only seem to open for submission twice a year.


----------



## Anami (Nov 5, 2016)

Marmoset. Even better! 

https://www.marmosetmusic.com


----------



## will_m (Nov 7, 2016)

Anami said:


> Marmoset. Even better!
> 
> https://www.marmosetmusic.com



Thanks Anami, I'll check it out.


----------

